# Litter mats



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

Does anyone use these and do they work? I have two litterboxes set up, one in each bathroom and im either constantly sweeping the litter left behind in their tracks or stepping on it, its kind of annoying lol ... anyways both the litterboxes are domed which helps im sure, but everytime they step out it brings some litter with them and I saw that they sell litter mats to put outside the box, does it actually contain most of the litter on the mat or how do they work I guess is what im asking.


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

I'm interested in this also. Do litter mats work any better than a regular rug?


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm using one of those clear chair mats and it sweeps real well. I personally don't mind sweeping. I just make it part of my routine of sweep then litter scoop. Captain Jack likes to bury his stuff good so he ends up doing it so well that litter flies out of the box. 

I don't use domed ones. I just used high back ones to contain it better but provide good circulation.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a large rug underneath the cabinet where I keep my cats' litter box. First, the cabinet cuts down on litter a lot and the rug does the rest. I would say that litter tracking in down 95% since I added the cabinet and the rug. I tried the "litter mats" with an open box and my cats would just jump over it or scratch it into the litter box. Which would just make things messier.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

As long as you make sure to get one of the larger ones, then yes, they do work. (I bought one of the smaller paw shaped ones and they don't work as well because the cat only takes a couple steps and then he's already on the floor.)


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for everyones responses. I think I will try buying one for the downstairs litterbox since its the bathroom used most often and see how it works. Karma isnt that great with burying yet and seems to step in her own poo and then track poo litter outside of the box..well she did this morning anyways lol


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

have tried many types of litter mats over the years, best so far are rubber backed fake sheepskin.. the cats seem to like the feel, the mats actually collect most of the litter, have washed them many times and they come out looking new..the worst were a fake grasslike plastic, the cats would launch out of the box to avoid stepping on them..


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

I like the "large door mats" that are a short napped carpet on a vinyl water proof backing. Easy to vacuum & can be either hosed off or popped into a washer. Costs between $7-15 at the big discount stores


----------

